# Ich will wxMusik haben! [SOLVED]

## frary

Hi Leute,

da ich weder KDE noch GNOME benutze, fallen für die komfortabe Verwaltung meiner mp3s Rhythmbox und Amarok wegen der Abhängigkeiten aus. Madplay gefällt mir auch nicht. Was echt stark aussieht, ist wxMusik:

http://musik.berlios.de/html/home.html

Leider ist es noch nicht in Portage. Ich habe schon ein paar threads verfolgt, leider bringen die dort benutzten ebuilds keinen Erfolg:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=44706

Ich will an sich nicht mein ganzes System umbauen ( fluidportage ) , sondern nur mal in irgendeine Version von wxMusik reinschnuppern...

Hat jemand ein zuverlässiges ebuild, dass ich in mein Portage-Overlay packen, und einfach emergen kann, oder ist das tool im Moment noch Zukunftsmusik?

Ich habe auch das ebuild aus fluidportage versucht, kriege es aber nicht hin...insofern wäre eine kurze Beschreibung der nötigen Schritte ganz nett.

Gruß

T

----------

## Lenz

Bin an dem Programm auch interessiert, hab's aber selbst noch nicht zum Laufen gebracht  :Sad: .

----------

## frary

Scheinbar auch sonst niemand...und es interessiert wohl auch keinen.

@Lenz: Was hast du denn versucht, was für Probleme hattest du?

Ich habe es mit dem 0.3.0.2 ebuild ( link oben ) versucht, aber wenn es daran geht, wxmusik selbsr zu bauen, geht nichts mehr...

Die Patches lassen sich nicht einspielen, ohne geht es auch nicht.

Andere Ebuilds ( z.B. fluidportage ) benötigen wohl den zugehörigen tree, denn für die konnte ich nicht einmal den digest erstellen...

Wie liefs bei dir?

Falls es doch jemand benutzt: Wie ist es denn? Lohn sich der Aufwand, es zum laufen zu bringen?

T

----------

## timbo2k

Hi, genau sowas suche ich schon sehr lange. Nen Player, der eine ordentliche Library hat. Hab sowas in der Art bisher nur in Windows beim WinAmp gesehen. Ich versuche gerade das Dingens zum laufen zu bringen.

Gruß, Tim

----------

## papahuhn

 *timbo2k wrote:*   

> Hi, genau sowas suche ich schon sehr lange. Nen Player, der eine ordentliche Library hat. 

 

Dann schau mal, ob du mit rhythmbox oder zinf zurechtkommst.

----------

## frary

Lass dich nicht ablenken timbo2k!

Ohne Spass, Rhythmbox fand ich ganz gut. Aber nachdem ich mich leichten Herzens von Gnome getrennt habe, und das bei allen anderen tools ganz gut funktioniert hat, will ich ungern die ca. 30 Abhängigkeiten installieren, die RB auf meinem System hat.

Zinf kommt leider an Rhythmbox nicht ran. Zudem sieht dieses wxmusik echt schnucklig aus und verspricht z.B. autodj und Livestreaming.

Ich habe mir auch schon yammi angesehen, aber das was mir unter W...... der mp3indexfinder geboten hat, vermisse ich bei all diesen Programmen.

Zudem hätte ich gern 1 Tool für alles, ich will nicht xmms und madplay starten, um Musik zu hören und nicht RB für das abspielen meiner mp3s und xmms für streams benutzen...

Mit anderen Worten vermute ich in wxmusik eine Eierlegendewollmilchsau, zumindest was meine Anforderungen angeht....

Also: Bleib dran timbo2k, ich wäre echt dankbar für eine Lösung dieses "Problems"...

T

----------

## timbo2k

Hi,

mit gehts ähnlich wie dir frary. Ich nutze auch weder gnome noch kde und will so wenig abhängigkeiten wie möglich. wxMusik scheint mir auch genau das richtige Stück Software zu sein. So wie es ausschaut ist das Ding aber sehr auf Windows getrimmt.

Habs bisher leider noch nicht kompiliert bekommen. Komme da mit diesem komischen cmake nicht ganz zurecht. Die Anleitung ist ja auch eher dürftig.

Gruß, Tim

----------

## frary

Wie hast du es denn versucht? Von Hand oder mit einem ebuild?

T

----------

## zielscheibe

Nicht aufgeben!

Hier mal ein kleiner Motivationsschub 

http://img150.exs.cx/img150/2163/wxmusik1fe.jpg

nicht vom Design irritieren lassen, ist gegen GTK1 gelinkt und die ältere Version vom wxMusik!

----------

## frary

Ich hoffe schwer, dass das ein Bild von deinem Desktop ist, und du mir sagen kannst, wie du es gebaut hast....oder soll ich betteln?

Kleiner Zwischenstand: Ich habe ein Ebuild versucht, dass PrakashP hier gepostet hatte ( Seite 7 ):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-204881-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-fluidportage-start-150.html

Sieht soweit ganz gut aus, will aber subversion als Abhängigkeit ( --> fluidportage? ). 

Kann einer von meinen Mitstreitern es vielleicht so manipulieren, dass es benutzbar ist ( nein, ich kann es nicht, würde es aber jetzt ganz gern lernen...)

T

----------

## MIT_Service

Also ich hab wxMusik 0.4.1 (die aktuelle) am laufen.

Das Programm is echt genial - vorallem der Tag Editor ist super.

Kompiliert hab ichs folgendermaßen:

Im Großen und Ganzen hab ich mich an das compiling howto auf der wxMusik Seite gehalten.

Die Abhängigkeiten sind eigentlich alle im Portage.

Monkeys Audio hab ich von Hand nachinstalliert.

Wichtig ist nur, das der ebuild von wxGTK-2.5.3 das wx-config script nicht an die richtige Stelle verlinkt.

Die entsprechenden Skripte liegen in /usr/lib/wx/config und das passende (gtk2/unicode) sollte nach /usr/bin/wx-config verlinkt werden.

Auf der wxMusik Seite wird empfohlen das Programm statisch zu linken. Das habe ich nciht hinbekommen, aber mit shared läufts auch... so lange man nicht großartig an den dependencies rumschraubt.

Eigentlich sollte dann alles normal durchkompilieren.

Viel Erfolg...

----------

## timbo2k

Hi,

also ich habs jetzt nochmal nach Anleitung probiert und bin ganz gut zurechtgekommen. Habe mit ccmake alles configuriert und das Makefile erstellt. Wenn ich aber nun make aufrufe bekomme ich zahlreiche Compilerfehler. Ich vermute mal, dass es irgendwie mit wxWidgets zusammenhängt. Ich probiere mal noch ne Runde rum und melde mich dann hier nochmal.

[update]

Es liegt wohl an wxWidgets, da ich noch eine 2.4er Version installiert habe. Laut wxMusik Seite benötigt man aber mind. eine 2.5er Version.

[/update]

Gruß, Tim

----------

## frary

Ich geb erstmal auf! Da ich weder in der Lage bin das ebuild selbst zu schreiben, noch wxmusik von Hand zu kompilieren, habe ich es mit fluidportage versucht. Damit bin ich genau an der selben Stelle angekommen wie vorher:

Zwar ist die Fehlermeldung diesmal eine andere, aber es kompiliert immer noch nicht...

```
emerge -v wxMusik

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-sound/wxMusik-20101010 to /

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Fetching CVS module Musik into /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src/wxMusik...

 * Copying Musik from /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src/wxMusik...

 * CVS module Musik is now in /var/tmp/portage/wxMusik-20101010/work

>>> Source unpacked.

-- Check for working C compiler: gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: gcc -- works

-- Check for working CXX compiler: c++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: c++ -- works

CMake Error: Error in cmake code at

/var/tmp/portage/wxMusik-20101010/work/Musik/CMakeLists.txt:4:

SUBDIRS Incorrect SUBDIRS command. Directory: /var/tmp/portage/wxMusik-20101010/work/Musik/3rd-Party does not exists.

CMake Error: can not find file /var/tmp/portage/wxMusik-20101010/work/Musik/3rd-Party/Bitap/libbitap

Tried .c .C .c++ .cc .cpp .cxx .m .M .mm .h .h++ .hm .hpp .hxx .in .txx

CMake Error: can not find file /var/tmp/portage/wxMusik-20101010/work/Musik/3rd-Party/TagHelper/idtag.cpp

Tried .c .C .c++ .cc .cpp .cxx .m .M .mm .h .h++ .hm .hpp .hxx .in .txx

-- Configuring done

!!! ERROR: media-sound/wxMusik-20101010 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 29, Exitcode 255

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message
```

Es soll wohl im Moment nicht sein...

T

----------

## thepi

In bugzilla wurde ein ebuild für die 0.4.1 geposted, welches die version aus svn benutzt. Ich hab's bei mir dahingehend geändert, dass es das .tar.bz-release herunterlädt. Es scheitert allerdings daran, dass es auf wxGTK-2.5 (maskiert) benötigt wird. Habe jetzt keine Lust das zu unmasken und auszuprobieren, so dringend brauch ich's nicht  :Razz: 

diff:

```

--- wxMusik-0.4.1.0-svn.ebuild   2005-03-03 15:51:11.214795352 +0100

+++ wxMusik-0.4.1.0.ebuild   2005-03-03 15:52:10.417795128 +0100

@@ -2,12 +2,11 @@

 # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

 # $Header: $

 

-inherit subversion wxwidgets

+inherit wxwidgets

 

 DESCRIPTION="wxMusik is an open-source, cross-platform multimedia player and library"

 HOMEPAGE="http://musik.berlios.de"

-SRC_URI=""

-ESVN_REPO_URI="svn://svn.berlios.de/musik/trunk/wxMusik"

+SRC_URI="http://download.berlios.de/musik/wxMusik-${PV}.tar.bz2"

 

 LICENSE="GPL-2"

 SLOT="0"

```

gruß

 pi~

----------

## frary

Na endlich! Nach unzähligen Versuchen hat es endlich hingehauen...

Das ( mehrfach geänderte ) Ebuild von PrakashP 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-204881-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-fluidportage-start-175.html

hat mit einer kleinen Änderung funktioniert...

wx-config wird wohl nicht ohne weiteres gefunden, Jormangeud hat es mit

```
ln -s /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-ansi-release-2.5 /usr/sbin/wx-config
```

gefixt...

Vielleicht schafft es ja noch jemand, das Ebuild so umzubauen, dass man fluidportage und subversion nicht braucht, dann könnte mman es ( ~x86 ) in den offiziellen Tree einbauen....

Auf den ersten Blick ist es ganeu was ich gesucht hatte, jetzt muss ich erstmal testen...

Gruß

T

----------

## Lenz

Habs jetzt auch zum Laufen gebracht  :Smile: .

----------

## frary

...und es ist das beste tool in der Art, dass ich bisher gesehen habe....schlägt Rhythmbox um längen!

Eine Auto-DJ Funktion für unentschlossene, die Möglichkeit ohne langes suchen ein Album, alles von einem Interpreten oder einem Genre zu spielen, Integration von Webradio-Bookmarks und integriertes tagging. Ich bin richtig begeistert!

Beim taggen ist es mir 2-3 mal abgestürzt, da die zu taggenden Dateien fehlerhaft waren, ansonsten läuft es durch...

Ich habe xmms gleich vom Rechner verbannt, da wxmusik für meine Zwecke ein vollwertiger Ersatz ist.

@Lenz: Hast du es so ähnlich gemacht, wie ich, oder gibt es einen einfacheren Weg?

Gruß

T

----------

## Lenz

Ich hab das neue ebuild aus Bugzilla genommen. Lief diesmal problemlos, weil ich wxGTK 2.5.x eh schon drauf hatte.

----------

## COiN3D

Servus Leute,

wenn ich versuche wxMusik zu starten erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung: "Die Initialisierung des FMOD-Soundsystems ist fehlgeschlagen". Kompilieren verlief hingegen problemlos.

----------

## the-pugnacity

wenn ich versuche wxMusik zu compilieren bringt er mir folgenden fehler

```
emerge wxMusik

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-sound/wxMusik-0.4.1.0 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) wxMusik-0.4.1.0.tar.bz2

 * Using /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-ansi-release-2.5

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking wxMusik-0.4.1.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/work

>>> Source unpacked.

-- Check for working C compiler: gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: gcc -- works

-- Check for working CXX compiler: c++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: c++ -- works

CMake Error: This project requires some variables to be set,

and cmake can not find them.

Please set the following variables:

MAC_LIBRARY

MUSEPACK_LIBRARY

-- Configuring done

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 46: -DCMAKE_WXWINDOWS_WXCONFIG_EXECUTABLE:STRING=/usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-ansi-release-2.5: No such file or directory

```

----------

## Blackdream

@the-pugnacity

schritt 1:

```
ln -s /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-ansi-release-2.5 /usr/sbin/wx-config
```

schritt 2: im ebuild

die zeile

```
-D"CMAKE_WXWINDOWS_WXCONFIG_EXECUTABLE:STRING=${wxconfig}" \
```

zu

```
-D"CMAKE_WXWINDOWS_WXCONFIG_EXECUTABLE:STRING=/usr/sbin/wx-config" \
```

ändern  :Wink: 

dann sollte es gehen

----------

## CampinoDesign

Moin,

hab mir das aktuelle ebuild von bugzilla gezogen, wxGTK und wxmusik unmasked.

wxgtk wurde ohne Probleme emerged, aber wxmusik will nicht so ganz. scheint so als würde da ein Paket fehlen.

```

(...)

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp: In 

   member function `wxString MusikApp::ReadOldVersionFile()':

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp:310: error: `

   Open' undeclared (first use this function)

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp:312: error: `

   GetLineCount' undeclared (first use this function)

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp:313: error: `

   GetLine' undeclared (first use this function)

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp:314: error: `

   Close' undeclared (first use this function)

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp: At 

   global scope:

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp:320: error: Syntaxfehler

    before `*' token

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp:337: error: invalid

   use of undefined type `class MusikApp'

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.h:35: error: forward

   declaration of `class MusikApp'

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp: In 

   member function `void MusikApp::CopyFiles(const CMusikSongArray&)':

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp:342: error: `

   wxDirDialog' undeclared (first use this function)

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp:342: error: Fehler

   beim Parsen before `(' token

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp:343: error: `

   dirdlg' undeclared (first use this function)

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp:348: error: `

   GetFullPath' undeclared (first use this function)

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp:352: error: `

   wxLongLong_t' undeclared (first use this function)

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp:352: error: Fehler

   beim Parsen before `=' token

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp:353: error: Fehler

   beim Parsen before string constant

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp:356: error: `

   wxMessageBox' undeclared (first use this function)

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp:367: error: `

   wxProgressDialog' undeclared (first use this function)

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp:367: error: Fehler

   beim Parsen before `(' token

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp:384: error: `

   GetPath' undeclared (first use this function)

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp:384: error: `

   SetPath' undeclared (first use this function)

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp:385: error: `

   GetVolume' undeclared (first use this function)

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp:385: error: `

   SetVolume' undeclared (first use this function)

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp:386:76: ungültiger Suffix »wxLongLongSuffix« an Ganzzahlkonstante

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp:388: error: `

   dialog' undeclared (first use this function)

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp: At 

   global scope:

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp:416: error: invalid

   use of undefined type `class MusikApp'

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.h:35: error: forward

   declaration of `class MusikApp'

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp: In 

   member function `void MusikApp::OnFatalException()':

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp:420: error: `

   wxTheApp' undeclared (first use this function)

/var/tmp/portage/wxmusik-0.4.1.0/work/wxMusik-0.4.1.0/src/MusikApp.cpp: Auf 

   höchster Ebene:

/usr/include/wx/font.h:95: Warnung: `wxFont* New(int, int, int, int, bool, 

   const wxString&, wxFontEncoding)' declared `static' but never defined

/usr/include/wx/font.h:98: Warnung: `wxFont* New(const wxNativeFontInfo&)' 

   declared `static' but never defined

/usr/include/wx/font.h:101: Warnung: `wxFont* New(const wxString&)' declared 

   `static' but never defined

/usr/include/wx/font.h:151: Warnung: `void SetDefaultEncoding(wxFontEncoding)' 

   declared `static' but never defined

/usr/include/wx/filename.h:227: Warnung: `wxString GetCwd(const wxString&)' 

   declared `static' but never defined

/usr/include/wx/filename.h:231: Warnung: `bool SetCwd(const wxString&)' 

   declared `static' but never defined

/usr/include/wx/filename.h:235: Warnung: `wxString GetHomeDir()' declared 

   `static' but never defined

/usr/include/wx/filename.h:242: Warnung: `wxString CreateTempFileName(const 

   wxString&, wxFile*)' declared `static' but never defined

/usr/include/wx/filename.h:247: Warnung: `bool Mkdir(const wxString&, int, int)

   ' declared `static' but never defined

/usr/include/wx/filename.h:250: Warnung: `bool Rmdir(const wxString&)' declared 

   `static' but never defined

/usr/include/wx/filename.h:298: Warnung: `bool IsCaseSensitive(wxPathFormat)' 

   declared `static' but never defined

/usr/include/wx/filename.h:312: Warnung: `wxString 

   GetVolumeSeparator(wxPathFormat)' declared `static' but never defined

/usr/include/wx/filename.h:315: Warnung: `wxString 

   GetPathSeparators(wxPathFormat)' declared `static' but never defined

/usr/include/wx/filename.h:322: Warnung: `bool IsPathSeparator(char, 

   wxPathFormat)' declared `static' but never defined

/usr/include/wx/filename.h:371: Warnung: `wxPathFormat GetFormat(wxPathFormat)' 

   declared `static' but never defined

/usr/include/wx/filename.h:380: Warnung: `void SplitPath(const wxString&, 

   wxString*, wxString*, wxString*, wxString*, wxPathFormat)' declared `static' 

   but never defined

/usr/include/wx/filename.h:387: Warnung: `void SplitPath(const wxString&, 

   wxString*, wxString*, wxString*, wxPathFormat)' declared `static' but never 

   defined

make[3]: *** [MusikApp.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** [default_target] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** [default_target_src] Fehler 2

make: *** [default_target] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: media-sound/wxmusik-0.4.1.0 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 51, Exitcode 2

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

hab ich was übersehen? ich meine die dependings sind ja alle installiert.

// Campino

edit\

hab es grad nochmal versucht, dabei ist mir folgendes aufgefallen, beim make prozess tritt oft hintereinander dieser Fehler auf:

```

Warning: No config found to match: /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-ansi-release-2.5 --unicode=yes --debug=no --cxxflags

           in /usr/lib/wx/config

  If you require this configuration, please install the desired

  library build.  If this is part of an automated configuration

  test and no other errors occur, you may safely ignore it.

  You may use wx-config --list to see all configs available in

  the default prefix.

```

ich hab es schon mit dem sym. Link oben versucht, aber es klappt auch nicht.

edit die 2te\

geschafft  :Wink: 

----------

## frary

Welche Version von wxGTK benutzt du denn? Und welche flags?

Ich bin mit wxmusik sehr zufrieden, allerdings gibt es bei mir ein Problem:

Bestimmte Aktionen ( meistens mit hoher Last ) unterbrechen die Wiedergabe, der Sound fehlt dann ganz und die Zeit läuft sehr eigenartig ab:

Manchmal läuft sie garnicht, dann springt sie 20s vor...wenn ich wxmusik beende und neu starte läuft es wieder.

Aufgetreten ist der Fehler bei emerge-Vorgängen, beim revdep-rebuild und wenn ich einen Datenträger mit eject auswerfe.

Hat jemand ähnliches beobachtet?

T

----------

## CampinoDesign

also bei mir läuft es super flüssig, einfach ein geiles Programm  :Very Happy: 

wxGTK-2.5.3 ohne opengl  :Smile: 

// Campino

----------

## reyneke

 *CampinoDesign wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> wxGTK-2.5.3 ohne opengl 
> 
> (...)

 

War das die Loesung fuer dein obiges Problem? Selbiges tritt bei mir naemlich auch auf. Ich probiere es jetzt mit 

```
USE="-opengl" emerge wxGTK
```

Mal sehn, ob's klappt. Waere nur in Zukunft wuenschenswert, wenn du den Loesungsweg fuer ein Problem nachreichen koenntest, wenn du es geloest hast.

Gruss,

reyneke.

----------

## the-pugnacity

ich würde an deiner stelle anstat USE= -opgen emerge ....

in /etc/portage/package.use x11-libs/wxGTK -opengl unicode rein schreiben so bleibt das auch beim nächsten update mit --newuse noch ohne opengl

----------

## reyneke

Schon klar. Ich will erst mal schauen, ob's ueberhaupt daran lag, bevor ich das "in Stein meissele". Trotzdem danke.

\edit:

Naja, viel geholfen hat das auch nicht. Es scheitert aber IMO an einem Programmierfehler:

```

/usr/include/wx/filename.h:380: Warnung: `void SplitPath(const wxString&, 

   wxString*, wxString*, wxString*, wxString*, wxPathFormat)' declared `static' 

   but never defined

/usr/include/wx/filename.h:387: Warnung: `void SplitPath(const wxString&, 

   wxString*, wxString*, wxString*, wxPathFormat)' declared `static' but never 

   defined

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:87: Error: symbol `m_value' is already defined

{standard input}:93: Error: symbol `m_dialogStyle' is already defined

{standard input}:112: Error: symbol `m_sName' is already defined

{standard input}:759: Error: symbol `m_pThread' is already defined

{standard input}:944: Error: symbol `m_ProgressType' is already defined

{standard input}:980: Error: symbol `OnSashDragged' is already defined

{standard input}:1012: Error: symbol `m_pPanel' is already defined

make[3]: *** [MusikApp.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [default_target] Error 2

make[1]: *** [default_target_src] Error 2

make: *** [default_target] Error 2

```

Was mich allerdings etwas erstaunt, ist, dass es bei mir die Datei gtk2-ansi-release-2.5 nicht gibt. Hier gibt's nur gtk2-{ansi/unicode}-debug-2.5-Dateien. Oder versteh ich da jetzt was falsch?

Gruss,

reyneke.

----------

## Inte

Schönes Programm! Habs gerade mal ausprobiert und vor lauter Begeisterung gleich mal ein l33t-Icon gebastelt (Link kaputt).  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

Wie fügt Ihr eigentlich Songs in eine Playlist hinzu, ohne die aktuelle Wiedergabe zu unterbrechen? Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich jedesmal die Playlist laden, den Song hinzufügen und die Alte wieder starten muss.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## frary

@Inte 1.: Schönes Icon, du hast sicher nix dagegen, wenn es auch meinen Desktop ziert...

@Inte 2.: Wenn du statt "sofort abspielen"  "als nächstes abspielen" oder "einreihen" anwählst, sollte es gehen.

BTW, ich habe zwar seit einiger Zeit ein funktionierendes Ebuild ( Bugs.gen.... ), vermute aber, dass es irgendwann Probleme gibt, da es nicht innerhalb von Portage gepflegt wird. Gibt es einen Grund, warum wxMusik nicht in Portage ist ( ich meine außer dass ich nicht in der Lage bin, es selbst zu pflegen ).

Naja, freut mich, wenn noch jemand auf den Geschmack gekommen ist:

Ich habe neulich mal Amarok versucht, kommt aber an wxMusik nicht ran ( auch wenn es einige starke Features hat, es ist einfach zu komplex worunter die usability sehr leidet...)

Gruß

T

----------

## Lenz

Naja ich hab mich von wxMusik wieder verabschieded. War doch nicht so mein Fall. Ich fande wie die "Sammlung" sortiert wird wenig hilfreich (z.B. bei Soundtracks mit verschiedenen Künstlern) und außerdem hab ich keine Möglichkeit gefunden ein einzelnes Stück abzuspielen, ohne das es in irgendeiner Sammlung ist. War aber schon eine Weile her, kann es sein, dass sich da bis jetzt was getan hat? amaroK finde ich nicht zu komplex, wem die Sidebar zuviel ist, kann sie ja ausblenden.

-- Lenz

----------

## Inte

 *frary wrote:*   

> Wenn du statt "sofort abspielen"  "als nächstes abspielen" oder "einreihen" anwählst, sollte es gehen.

 Dann landet der Song ja in der aktuellen Wiedergabeliste. Das soll er aber nicht. Ich will den einer Playlist hinzufügen, die momentan nicht aktiv ist.

Vielleicht hilf ein Beispiel: Heute hab ich nur Lust Rhythm&Blues zu hören, will aber nebenbei eine Schlager-Playlist für die nächste Party zusammenstellen. Da muss es doch ein "Aus Bibliothek zur Liste xy hinzufügen"-Option geben.

PS.: Klar kannst Du das Icon verwenden. Deswegen hab ich das hier ja auch gepostet.  :Wink: 

@Lenz:Die "Sammlung" sortieren ist wirklich nervig. Stell Dir einfach mal ein Vereinsheim vor, wo jeder seine nicht sauber getaggten Songs von zu Hause mitbringt. Das wird eine Lebensaufgabe.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Mac Fly

Kleines Problem:

Emergen hat mit obigen Tips sauber funktioniert, aber ich kann nichts in die Bibliothek aufnehmen. Wenn ich es starte, sagt es mir, ich soll in das menü Verzeichnisse gehen. Ich hab aber gar keine Menüs.

Screenshot

Was ist da los?

----------

## Inte

Ich hab auch ewig gesucht  :Wink: 

Klick einfach mal im Bereich der Buttons rechts. Im Kontextmenü findest Du dann "Verzeichnis hinzufügen"

----------

## Mac Fly

Oh Mann, is ja nicht gerade intuitiv  :Smile: 

Danke  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mac Fly

Neues Problem, wie bekomme ich in der Quellenauswahl, wie auf dem Bild auf http://musik.berlios.de/ gezeigt, ein neues Element rein? Und wie Öffne ich damit aus krusader ein mp3-File? Ich kann keinerlei Doku finden  :Sad: 

----------

## Lenz

Aber genau das meinte ich doch in meinem Post oben... ich hab es nicht hinbekommen, dass man eine Sounddatei wie bei anderen Playern per Filemanager öffnen kann. Daher bin ich dann wieder zu amaroK gewechselt, der mir bei jedem Release besser gefällt.

----------

## Inte

 *Mac Fly wrote:*   

> Neues Problem, wie bekomme ich in der Quellenauswahl, wie auf dem Bild auf http://musik.berlios.de/ gezeigt, ein neues Element rein?(

 Indem Du die Bibliothek aktualisierst? Oder was willst Du machen?

... und die Doku ist wirklich schlecht ...  :Rolling Eyes:  ... ähh ... nicht vorhanden. Wenn es wenigstens eine FAQ geben würde.

----------

## Inte

Momentan hab ich das Ding in meinem Vereinsheim laufen und propiere gerade die besten dynamischen Playlisten aus. Was ist Euer Favorit?

Ich benutze hauptsächlich (Bewertung größer 2 und länger 1 Woche nicht gespielt):

```
lastplayed < julianday('now','-1 weeks') or lastplayed ='' and rating > 2
```

----------

## Mac Fly

Genau sowas hatte ich gemeint. Ich hab jetzt erst gemerkt, das man erst auf ein bestehendes Item in der Liste rechtsklicken muss, um ein neues hinzuzufügen. Ne FAQ wär echt net dumm...

----------

## WiredEd

Nach dieser kleinen Kompilier-Orgie lief der wxMusik dann bei mir auch. Allerdings stürzte das Programm des öfteren ab (z.B. immer wenn man beim Ändern eines Tag erst auf "Übernehmen" klickt, und dann auf "OK"). Ich weiss nicht ob das bei Euch da anders ist.

Allen denjenigen, die am Kompilieren selbst gescheitert sind, kann ich aber beruhigt mitteilen:

+ Es ist zwar in der Tat ein nettes schlankes Programm,

- Es bietet aber nicht eine einzige Funktion die amarok nicht auch bietet (zumindest habe ich keine gefunden)

- Es wird anscheinend schon seit längerem nicht mehr gemaintained

- deshalb wird es wahrscheinlich auch nie ein vernünftiges ebuild im tree geben

- vorhandene Bugs werden wohl nixht mehr gefixt werden, es sei denn, man legt selber Hand an

Wenn ihr keine Allergie gegen Qt und die KDElibs habt bekommt Ihr mit amaroK:

Ein stabiles Programm,

+ das einen ganzen Haufen verschiedener Soundsysteme unterstützt

+ das sich mit Hilfe der sauberen ebuilds problemlos kompilieren lässt

+ das sich wunderschön im KDE-Konqueror einbetten lässt

+ dessen Optik sich mit Skins etwas variieren lässt

+ für das regelmässig Updates und Fixes veröffentlicht werden

+ das mittels web-interface automatisch jede ordentliche mp3-Sammlung mit einem Cover-Bildchen für jedes Album verziert  :Cool: 

+ das mit Hilfe vom AudioCD KIO-slave auch noch feine CDs direkt aus der Sammlung heraus brennt, oder auch direkt rippen kann

+ das die persönlichen Bewertungen für die einzelnen Songs an die eigenen Hörgewohnheiten dynamisch anpasst

+ und, und, und ....

es braucht also niemandem wirklich Leid zu tun wenns nicht geklappt hat  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inte

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Vielleicht hilf ein Beispiel: Heute hab ich nur Lust Rhythm&Blues zu hören, will aber nebenbei eine Schlager-Playlist für die nächste Party zusammenstellen. Da muss es doch ein "Aus Bibliothek zur Liste xy hinzufügen"-Option geben.

 Ich hab's! Oh Mann bin ich blöd  :Embarassed: 

Einfach den Song aus der Bibliothek auf die Playlist ziehen und "schwupps" ist der Song darin enthalten.

----------

## frary

Mal abgesehen von Funktionsumfang und Stand der Entwicklung, wie stabil läuft wxMusik denn bei euch?

Ich hatte die Frage hier im Thread schonmal gestellt, aber außer mir scheint niemand das Problem zu haben:

Ich kann ohne Probleme Tagelang Musik hören wenn ich nebenbei die CPU nicht voll auslaste. Freeciv und Musik ist zum Beispiel kein Problem.

Ich kann auch ein world update mit wenigen Paketen laufen lassen, aber sobald ich über längere Zeit "Vollast" habe ( dvdrip, längeres kompilieren ),

hört die Wiedergabe auf ( Sound ) und der Fortschrittsbalken springt in 20s Schritten durch die Songs. Ich muss das Programm dann beenden und neu starten damit es sich wieder fängt.

Dabei haben sowohl Portage als auch dvdrip den nice-Wert 5, WxMusik hat also höhere Priorität.

Hat jemand ähnliches beobachtet ( wxGTK-2.6 unicode )?

T

----------

## Lenz

Mir war's auch mehrmals abgeschmiert, aber ohne hohe Last zu haben.

----------

## frary

 *WiredEd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Es wird anscheinend schon seit längerem nicht mehr gemaintained
> 
> - deshalb wird es wahrscheinlich auch nie ein vernünftiges ebuild im tree geben
> ...

 

Ich habe eben eine Mail von Gunnar bekommen: Da ich auch das Gefühl hatte, dass nicht mehr entwickelt wird habe ich mal danach gefragt, 

und es wird in den nächsten Tagen eine neue Version geben...

Für 0.4.1 habe ich übrigens ein vernünftiges Ebuild, für alle, denen es doch leid tut...

T

EDIT: Probiert es mal hiermit:

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils wxwidgets

MY_P="${P/m/M}"

IUSE="flac mpc unicode"

DESCRIPTION="Musik is a cross platform wxGTK2 based music player"

HOMEPAGE="http://musik.berlios.de/"

SRC_URI="http://download.berlios.de/musik/${MY_P}.tar.bz2"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

S="${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}"

RDEPEND=">=media-libs/id3lib-3.8.3-r1

		>=media-libs/libogg-1.0

		>=media-libs/libvorbis-1.0-r2

		~media-libs/fmod-3.74

		>=x11-libs/gtk+-2.0

		>=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.5.3

		=dev-db/sqlite-2*

		flac? ( >=media-libs/flac-1.1 )

		mpc? ( ~media-libs/libmusepack-1.0.3 )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

		>=dev-util/cmake-1.6.7"

onoff() {

	useq $1 && echo ON || echo OFF

}

pkg_setup() {

	WX_GTK_VER="2.5"

	if use unicode; then

		need-wxwidgets unicode

	else

		need-wxwidgets gtk2

	fi

}

src_compile() {

	cmake . \

		-D"CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX:STRING=/usr" \

		-D"CMAKE_WXWINDOWS_WXCONFIG_EXECUTABLE:STRING=${wxconfig}" \

		-D"OPTION_SUPPORT_APE:BOOL=OFF" \

		-D"OPTION_SUPPORT_FLAC:BOOL=$(onoff flac)" \

		-D"OPTION_SUPPORT_MPC:BOOL=$(onoff mpc)" \

		-D"WXWINDOWS_USE_SHARED_LIBS:BOOL=ON" \

		-D"WXWINDOWS_USE_UNICODE:BOOL=$(onoff unicode)" \

		|| die "cmake failed"

	emake || die "make failed"

}

src_install() {

	make DESTDIR=${D} install || die "make install failed"

	rm -f ${D}/usr/share/locale/*/LC_MESSAGES/wxstd.mo

}

gefunden hier: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=44706, und mit wxGTK-2.6.0-r1 funktioniert es sehr gut.

Ich bin alllerdings nicht sicher, ob ich noch einen symlink geändert habe...

----------

## frary

Ich habe eben entdeckt, dass Version 0.4.2.1 auch für Linux verfügbar ist.

```
cp wxMusik-0.4.1.0.ebuild wxMusik-0.4.2.1.ebuild

ebuild wxMusik-0.4.2.1.ebuild digest
```

reicht aus, um die neue Version zu bauen. Keine Probleme gehabt.

Laufen tut es auch, der erste Eindruck:

Es kommt mir etwas flinker vor ( beim Start, beim Wechsel zwischen Bibliothek und Playlist..).

Bin gespannt, ob diese sporadischen Abstürze behoben wurden...

Viel Spass beim Basteln

T

----------

## CampinoDesign

Hmmm...

```

Building executable crelbuild/wxMusik...

c++: /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2-2.4.a: No such file or directory

c++: /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2-2.4.a: No such file or directory

c++: /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2-2.4.a: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [crelbuild/wxMusik] Error 1

make[2]: *** [default_target] Error 2

make[1]: *** [default_target_src] Error 2

make: *** [default_target] Error 2

```

da werden Dateien von wxGTK nicht gefunden. :Confused: 

Das komische ist, dass ich sie wohl mit der Endung .so habe, aber nicht mit .a  :Shocked: 

weiß jemand Rat, was da schief gelaufen ist?

gruß,

Lars

ps: habe den Source nicht per ebuild kompiliert...

[nachtrag]

.a ist eine 'static library' oder 'archive'

.so ist ein 'shared object' oder 'shared library'

wieso will wxMusik denn einen statischen Link  :Question: 

[nachtrag die 2te]

habs gelöst, beim cmake konfigureiren gibts ne Variable wxwindows_use_shared_libs ..die auf "on" und schon klappts  :Wink: 

auf jeden lohnt sich das update, das Programm ist schneller, schaut irgendwie ein bischen anders, chiquer, aus und wirkt an manchen stellen viel intuitiver. so kann man jetzt einen neuen Ordner in der Bibliothek per Klick auf einen button hinzufügen..und, und, und  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

 *CampinoDesign wrote:*   

> auf jeden lohnt sich das update, das Programm ist schneller, schaut irgendwie ein bischen anders, chiquer, aus und wirkt an manchen stellen viel intuitiver. so kann man jetzt einen neuen Ordner in der Bibliothek per Klick auf einen button hinzufügen..und, und, und 

 Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Mir gefällt das Teil immer besser.

----------

## frary

Gunnar möchte folgendes ebuild auf der wxMusik Homepage bereitstellen. Bei mir funktioniert es ohne Probleme,

ich habe allerdings schon einiges gebastelt, um vorangegeangene ebuilds zum laufen zu bringen...

Es wäre nett, wenn ein paar Leute die es bisher nicht versucht haben mal dieses ebuild testen, ob es auch auf einem 

nicht präparierten System läuft, oder was man noch manuell ändern muss...

```
# $Id: wxMusik-20101010.ebuild 116 2004-09-23 23:51:10Z $

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: by Prakash Punnoor, based on sn4ip3r's ebuild

inherit wxwidgets

#MUSIKDIR=${S}/trunk/wxMusik

DESCRIPTION="wxMusik is a lovely cross platform music player"

HOMEPAGE="http://musik.berlios.de"

SRC_URI="http://download.berlios.de/musik/wxMusik-0.4.2.1.tar.bz2"

IUSE="flac monkey musepack unicode"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="BSD"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

RDEPEND=">=media-libs/id3lib-3.8.3-r1

   >=media-libs/libogg-1.0

   >=media-libs/libvorbis-1.0-r2

   >=media-libs/fmod-3.70

   >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.0

   <dev-db/sqlite-3

   musepack? (>=media-libs/libmpcdec-1.2)

   flac? (>=media-libs/flac-1.1.0)

   monkey? (>=media-sound/monkey-3.99)

   >=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.0"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   >=dev-util/cmake-1.6.7"

pkg_setup() {

   if has_version '>=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.0'; then

      WX_GTK_VER="2.6"

   fi

   if use unicode; then

      need-wxwidgets unicode

   else

      need-wxwidgets gtk2

   fi

}

src_compile() {

   local myconf

   if use flac; then

      myconf="${myconf} -DOPTION_SUPPORT_FLAC:BOOL=ON"

   else

      myconf="${myconf} -DOPTION_SUPPORT_FLAC:BOOL=OFF"

   fi

   if use monkey; then

      myconf="${myconf} -DOPTION_SUPPORT_APE:BOOL=ON"

   else

      myconf="${myconf} -DOPTION_SUPPORT_APE:BOOL=OFF"

   fi

   if use musepack; then

      myconf="${myconf} -DOPTION_SUPPORT_MPC:BOOL=ON"

   else

      myconf="${myconf} -DOPTION_SUPPORT_MPC:BOOL=OFF"

   fi

   if use unicode; then

      myconf="${myconf} -DWXWINDOWS_USE_UNICODE:BOOL=ON"

   else

      myconf="${myconf} -DWXWINDOWS_USE_UNICODE:BOOL=OFF"

   fi

   cd ${S}

   #want to use my C[XX]FLAGS

   sed -i -e "/SET(CMAKE_CXX_FLAGS_RELEASE/d" CMakeLists.txt

   cmake -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE:STRING=Release \

      -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX:STRING=/usr \

      -DWXWINDOWS_USE_DEBUG_LIBS:BOOL=OFF \

      -DWXWINDOWS_USE_SHARED_LIBS:BOOL=ON \

      -DCMAKE_C_FLAGS_RELEASE:STRING="${CFLAGS}" \

      -DCMAKE_CXX_FLAGS_RELEASE:STRING="${CXXFLAGS}" \

      -DCMAKE_WXWINDOWS_WXCONFIG_EXECUTABLE:STRING=${WX_CONFIG} \

      ${myconf} . || die

   emake || die

}

src_install() {

   #cd ${MUSIKDIR}

   make DESTDIR=${D} install || die

   #useq doc && dodoc ABOUT-NLS AUTHORS ChangeLog COPYING README* INSTALL NEWS TODO

}

```

Gruß

T

----------

## Inte

 *frary wrote:*   

> Es wäre nett, wenn ein paar Leute die es bisher nicht versucht haben mal dieses ebuild testen, ob es auch auf einem nicht präparierten System läuft, oder was man noch manuell ändern muss...

 

Gerade eben habe ich ein frisches System aufgesetzt und das ebuild ausprobiert. Es funktioniert tadellos ... nach dem zweiten Anlauf. wxGTK und/oder wxMusik haben das unicode-Useflag nicht vertragen. Nach zwei Einträgen in der /usr/portage/package.use und einem erneuten emerge --oneshot wxGTK wxMusik stürzt es nicht mehr nach zwei Klicks ab.

Allerdings habe ich das System noch nicht vollständig auf unicode umgestellt. In dem Rechner stecken zwei Platten randvoll mit Musik, welche von dem alten Windows-System durch ein iso8859-15-System gesichert wurden (ob ich das alles jemals konvertiert bekomme?). Wahrscheinlich hat sich irgendwer bei den encodings verschluckt.

Das merkwürdige Verhalten (kein Ton mehr, ein Lied nach dem anderen rast ohne Mucks durch) scheint nach einem PORTAGE_NICENESS="19" der Vergangenheit anzugehören.

Sobald der Rechner vollständig auf utf8 umgezogen ist, meld ich mich wieder.

----------

## Inte

So wie es aussieht, läuft wxMusik jetzt absolut stabil. Nach der Umstellung auf utf8 laut http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Utf8 und http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Deutsche_Lokalisierung funktioniert die Wiedergabe jetzt einwandfrei! unicode ist jetzt default bei allen Paketen und selbst die komische Kodierung von Windows scheint problemlos übernommen worden zu sein.

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19" scheint auch geholfen zu haben. Im Hintergrund habe ich bereits diverse Installationen vorgenommen und wxMusik hat nicht mal mit einem Hänger darauf reagiert.

So far satisfied, Inte.

----------

## CampinoDesign

Ahoi,

mir ist was ziemlich komisches aufgefallen, und zwar ist die Liedlänge in der Playlist genau 38 mal so lang, wie sie hätte sein sollen. Ist bei mir überall so in wxMusik; spiele ich einen Song ab, dann wird oben links die richtige Zeit angezeigt. Habt ihr das auch bei euch oder hab ich ein Problem mit einem anderen Programm?   :Crying or Very sad: 

gruß,

Lars

----------

## Vaarsuvius

muss mich hier mal dranhaengen...  :Smile: 

also ich hab mehrere kleine stabilitaetsprobleme mit wxMusik und versuche jetzt schon ne ganze weile das in ordnung zu bringen.

1/ drag und drop von files und verzeichnissen soll ja nun mit der 0.4.2.1 funktionieren. bei mir aber nicht. wenn ich eine datei (egal welche) in die playlist "droppe" bekomme ich die msgbox "Allow tag guessing from filename" Cancel/OK. wenn ich OK auswaehle, crasht das programm (segfault) (bei Cancel wird der song einfach nicht geaddet). manchmal (ich weiss nicht womit es zusammen haengt) wird nicht mal die box angezeigt, sondern wxMusik crasht gleich.

2/ wenn ich eine neue playlist ueber die funktion "Standard Playlist by importing Playlist file" erzeuge, haengt sich wxMusik auf (reagiert nicht mehr). ich kann es nur noch ueber killall wxMusik beenden. Allerdings wenn ich wxMusik dann wieder starte, ist die playlist korrekt importiert.

3/ net streams funktionieren einfach nicht. ich kann einen neuen net stream als playlist bauen, abspielen desselbigen funktioniert allerdings nicht - "ERROR: failed to open stream:HTTP/1.1 200 OK". die streams die ich versucht habe funktionieren ohne probleme unter gxine.

4/ die funktion "AutoDJ Album" crasht das programm sobald der naechste song abgespielt werden soll (bei click auf next, oder einfach warten bis der 1. song zuende ist)

ich hab auch schon mit verschiedenen use flags rumgespielt, hat aber alles keine besserung gebracht.

hier meine installierten versionen:

```
x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2  +X -debug -doc -gnome -joystick +odbc +opengl +sdl +unicode

media-sound/wxmusik-0.4.2.1  +flac +mpc +unicode
```

funktioniert obiges bei euch?

----------

## Inte

 *kil wrote:*   

> 1/ drag und drop von files und verzeichnissen soll ja nun mit der 0.4.2.1 funktionieren. bei mir aber nicht. wenn ich eine datei (egal welche) in die playlist "droppe" bekomme ich die msgbox "Allow tag guessing from filename" Cancel/OK. wenn ich OK auswaehle, crasht das programm (segfault) (bei Cancel wird der song einfach nicht geaddet). manchmal (ich weiss nicht womit es zusammen haengt) wird nicht mal die box angezeigt, sondern wxMusik crasht gleich.

 Habs eben das erste Mal ausprobiert (Desktop: Xfce-4 / Dateimanager: xffm). Bei mir schmiert es nach dem OK und einer Sekunde Wiedergabe auch ab.

 *kil wrote:*   

> 2/ wenn ich eine neue playlist ueber die funktion "Standard Playlist by importing Playlist file" erzeuge, haengt sich wxMusik auf (reagiert nicht mehr). ich kann es nur noch ueber killall wxMusik beenden. Allerdings wenn ich wxMusik dann wieder starte, ist die playlist korrekt importiert.

 Ich habe leider keine alten Playlisten zum ausprobieren.

 *kil wrote:*   

> 3/ net streams funktionieren einfach nicht. ich kann einen neuen net stream als playlist bauen, abspielen desselbigen funktioniert allerdings nicht - "ERROR: failed to open stream:HTTP/1.1 200 OK". die streams die ich versucht habe funktionieren ohne probleme unter gxine.

 Geht bei mir auch nicht. Von mir aus könnte die Funktion auch raus fliegen.

 *kil wrote:*   

> 4/ die funktion "AutoDJ Album" crasht das programm sobald der naechste song abgespielt werden soll (bei click auf next, oder einfach warten bis der 1. song zuende ist)

 Hatte ich seid der 0.4.1.0er Version nicht mehr ausprobiert. Mit der aktuellen hab ich das gleiche Problem.

 *kil wrote:*   

> ich hab auch schon mit verschiedenen use flags rumgespielt, hat aber alles keine besserung gebracht. hier meine installierten versionen:
> 
> ```
> x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2  +X -debug -doc -gnome -joystick +odbc +opengl +sdl +unicode
> 
> ...

 wxMusik läuft bei mir auf zwei Rechnern. Beide haben die gleichen USE-Flags. Die obigen Fehler sind auf dem ISO8859-15-System aufgetreten. Sobald ich wieder an dem UTF-8-Rechner bin, teste ich das auch noch mal.

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/wxMusik-0.4.2.1  +flac -mpc +unicode 0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.8  -doc +jpeg -static +tiff 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.1  -debug -doc -gnome +gtk2 -joystick -odbc +opengl -sdl +unicode -wxgtk1 0 kB
```

Eine Sache ist mir auch noch aufgefallen. Wenn wxMusik die Nacht über nicht benutzt wird, ist am nächsten Tag das Fenster und das Kontrollleistenicon verschwunden. Der Prozess ist aber immer noch da. Abhilfe schafft nur ein killall wxMusik und der erneute Start.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

Danke fuer deine Antwort  :Smile: 

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *kil wrote:*   1/ drag und drop von files und verzeichnissen soll ja nun mit der 0.4.2.1 funktionieren. bei mir aber nicht. wenn ich eine datei (egal welche) in die playlist "droppe" bekomme ich die msgbox "Allow tag guessing from filename" Cancel/OK. wenn ich OK auswaehle, crasht das programm (segfault) (bei Cancel wird der song einfach nicht geaddet). manchmal (ich weiss nicht womit es zusammen haengt) wird nicht mal die box angezeigt, sondern wxMusik crasht gleich. Habs eben das erste Mal ausprobiert (Desktop: Xfce-4 / Dateimanager: xffm). Bei mir schmiert es nach dem OK und einer Sekunde Wiedergabe auch ab.

 

also ich benutze rox-filer, also der dateimanager sollte dann wohl als problemquelle ausgeschlossen werden koennen.

 *Quote:*   

>  *kil wrote:*   ich hab auch schon mit verschiedenen use flags rumgespielt, hat aber alles keine besserung gebracht. hier meine installierten versionen:
> 
> ```
> x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2  +X -debug -doc -gnome -joystick +odbc +opengl +sdl +unicode
> 
> ...

 

dieses problem tritt bei mir nicht auf, koennte es sein dass es mit wxGTK-2.6.1 zusammenhaengt? ich hatte da irgendwo (hier im forum) vor kurzem von problemen mit amule+wxGTK-2.6.1 gelesen, dass amule nach mehreren stunden nicht mehr reagiert, die ursache sei ein memory leak in wxGTK-2.6.1...

naja ich hoffe dass zumindest das drag und drop in den naechsten versionen verbessert wird, mit allen anderen problemen kann ich eigentlich leben  :Wink: 

----------

## CampinoDesign

Hey ho,

ein paar News [1], das obrige Problem mit der Zeitanzeige, sowie das des crashes bei drag'n'drop wurden gefixt.

Werde das ganze mal bauen und mich dann melden  :Smile: 

gott zum gruß,

Lars

[1] http://musik.berlios.de/?entityType=NewsArticle&id=7

----------

## Inte

Wenn das mal keine guten Nachrichten sind. Juhu!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CampinoDesign

N'abend,

also nachdem ich die /usr/local/bin/wxMusik gelöscht habe, wurde die in /usr/bin/ gewählt.

Nach einem Neuaufbau der Bibliothek wurde das Problem mit der Zeitanzeige gelöst  :Smile: 

@gunnar

brav gemacht  :Very Happy:  *daumenhoch*

gruß,

Lars

----------

## Louisdor

Ich wollte das jetzt auch mal testen, nur ist es nicht mehr da:

```
root@gentoo: ~ # esearch wxMusik

[ Results for search key : wxMusik ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

root@gentoo: ~ # esearch wxMusic

[ Results for search key : wxMusic ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

root@gentoo: ~ # esearch wxmu   

[ Results for search key : wxmu ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

root@gentoo: ~ #
```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Inte

Das ebuild ist ja auch "noch" nicht im offiziellen Portage-Tree. Finden kannst Du es unter https://bugs.gentoo.org und packst es am besten in ein lokales Portage Overlay.

Wahrscheinlich musst Du noch die Versionsnummer auf die Aktuelle anpassen.

----------

## Inte

 *Inte wrote:*   

> ... und probiere gerade die besten dynamischen Playlisten aus. Was ist Euer Favorit?

 

Da die Doku etwas spärlich ist, hab ich anderweitig nach Tipps gesucht. MusikCube (der Fork von wxMusik) benutzt gleiche die Syntax für die dynamischen Playlisten und hat einen sehr guten Wiki-Artikel zu dem Thema.

----------

## Inte

 *CampinoDesign wrote:*   

> @gunnar
> 
> brav gemacht  *daumenhoch*

 Dem kann ich nur beipflichten! Hab die neue Version 'nem Penetrationstest (mit DAUs der härtesten Sorte) unterzogen und bin was die Stabilität angeht sehr zufrieden.  :Wink: 

----------

## Neo_0815

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=44706#c20

Gruß

ps: hab ich doch gleich mal mein Ebuild von daheim mit hingepostet.

----------

## frary

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Das ebuild ist ja auch "noch" nicht im offiziellen Portage-Tree.

 

Klingt nach Hoffnung Inte!! Weisst du was, was ich nicht weiss? Auf die Gefahr hin, dass es schonmal durchgekaut wurde:

Gibt es einen Grund warum es nicht in Portage ist? Stimmt irgendwas mit Programm oder Lizenz nicht, oder hat sich einfach kein Developer gefunden, der das Ebuild pflegen will?

Gruß

T

----------

## lutzlustig

Hi,

hat schon jamend mit AMD64 wxmusik zum Laufen bekommen? Bei mir hapert es an "fmod", läßt sich nicht 64bittig kompilieren.

Wozu braucht man das, kann ich das auch weglassen?

Weiter oben im Thread erwähnte jemand den Fork von wxmusik - Musikcube, gibts davon ein ebuild? Kann man die sqlite Datenbank von wxmusik übernehmen? Hab wxmusik seit über einem Jahr zu laufen (windows) und wollte nicht auf die gesammelten Bewertungen verzichten.

Ciao

----------

## CampinoDesign

 *lutzlustig wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> hat schon jamend mit AMD64 wxmusik zum Laufen bekommen? Bei mir hapert es an "fmod", läßt sich nicht 64bittig kompilieren.
> 
> Wozu braucht man das, kann ich das auch weglassen?
> ...

 

Hi lutzlustig,

ich stehe grade vor dem gleichem Problem. Nach kurzer recherche fand ich im Forum vom fmod-projekt einen Thread, nach dessen aussage (http://www.fmod.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3221) es noch kein FMOD für 64 bit gibt. In einem aktuellerem Thread (immerhin ein jahr alt -.- ) wird die aussage untermauert, dass Fmod nur als 32 bit version verfügbar ist. d.h. du musst mit der -m32 c-flag arbeiten und dir ein 32bit wxMusik basteln. Bin selber noch dran, sollte es klappen, melde ich mich.

gruß,

Lars

----------

